# male or female



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

eace:


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

There is more individual personality differences between any 2 Havanese than there is difference between male and female. Notice the little picture under my name. There are five Havanese in the chair with me. The two farthest away are intact males. The other three are females. All our dogs live together. Males and females get along well in any mix. For that matter, Havanese get along with other Havanese in any mix, regardless if they have just met or grew up together.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I have to agree with Tom. I have one of each and I am glad. Goldie is such a girl, she is fiesty and independent. Stogie, my boy, is a lot more loving and laid back. All the havs have such different personalities, I think you will be happy with whatever you choose. 

If you had an intact male, I would say different. Its hard for me having two "unfixed" dogs of the opposite sex. Im getting Goldie spayed in a couple of weeks. 

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## PMcCoy (Feb 25, 2008)

I have dogs of both sexes, both fixed. Lily is my princess. Very sweet and independent. Toby is my baby boy. Very affectionate and a little needy. It's a very individual thing, but both sexes are wonderful! 


Peggy - Lily and Toby's Mom


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*male female*

We have 3 females and 3 males all intact. Two of our girls are lap dogs...the other prefers to have bon bons and watch tv...we are here only to serve her..Our males are attention hogs....so really no difference between the sexes...they are all loving.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Paige- I think your decision on sex is quite clear but maybe this thread being bumped up means it is time for Paige to have a little girl!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

This is one very old thread------:faint:

It looks like 2006?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

But sure like the idea of Paige getting a little girl:boink:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I do have some girls. Miss Axl, a guinea pig, and two daughters. :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Can you do this with a guinea pig?*

I think everyone needs a little girl!


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Someone once told me that their girls loved them but their boys were IN LOVE with them. That about sums up our house. 

I'm a dedicated male dog owner. I do have a female border collie, but don't expect to ever have another female (of any breed).


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I think everyone needs a little girl!


I agree! :biggrin1:

Amanda, that is just precious!

Said it before, will say it again, my girl is IN LOVE with me


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sometimes I wonder if the "in love/ loved them" is a ploy for those who love the little girls to keep them to themselves


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Sometimes I wonder if the "in love/ loved them" is a ploy for those who love the little girls to keep them to themselves


Good idea! :wink: ound:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda Dora looks absolutely adorable in that picture.

I have a hard time myself with the “love you / in love with you” thing, I think I need a female of my own so I can make an accurate opinion.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Lots of breeders I know have said that,but like Leeann,I think you need to experience a female first and I sure haven't------but even at that,I wouldn't just trust that. I think it has alot to do with the characteristics/personalities of each dog individually......though I would lean towards what the breeders say, as lets face it,they come into contact with more males/females then pet owners would,you know?

Dora looks cute and it would be fun to put bows/dresses on-


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Okay, I want to know what your adorable Belle did Amanda that required her to have her own, "I miss you Daddy" photo. She looks so cute.

I agree that boys are more likely to be "in love" with you. But female Havanese are very affectionate. MeMe is such a delightful surprise - none of the female independence for her thank you very much.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think if I had a havanese more affection than Dora, I wouldn't like it! Dora does not stop kissing and loving you (okay except when she wants to play tug!) But I have never owned a boy toy dog so I think maybe we should do an exchange a hav program!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Now Amanda I have to search the house for a dress small enough for snowball. ound:

I know my lab Miss Axl couldn't be sweeter and she is a big sweetheart to the boys.:kiss::hug:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Amanda you do make a very convincing argument with that lovely photo of Miss Dora!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It is honestly going to be hard for me to not get a girl. I don't think there is a better dog than Dora!

Paige- it actually isnt unusual to dress your guinea pig!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't think you could find a sweeter hav than Dora. 

You know I don't think I have ever met a well trained, happy, well cared for dog that wasn't sweet, male or female.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Amanda you are such a kick! Nice girly guinea pig ~ where did you ever find that picture!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Dora is such a cutie in her little dress wishing daddy would come home ~ just so sweet


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*The guinea people are crazier than me!*

They have just as many pics of dogs in clothes as my blog!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

My little girl is sweet, independent and fiesty. My little boy loves attention and won't let us out of his sight. I'm just so blessed to have both!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

My experience has been that boys are easier to train, but they are both equally lovable!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

hahah those pics are adorable! In my opinion, Norah is more free-spirited and independant than Nick who always stays by my side. That could be their indavidual personalities though.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Miss Dora looks so pretty in her dress...how can Daddy resist?

You guys crack me up - I didn't know there were fashions for guinea pigs ound:


----------

